# Susan Hoecke sehr lecker @Stars in der Manege (incl. Finale)



## Kumala (27 Dez. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei der - wie ich finde extrem heiße! - Auftritt von Susan Hoecke bei Stars in der Manege:






































Video 1: Susan Hoecke mit ihrem Auftritt - 09:56 - DVB-Stream - 1024x576 (16:9) - 303,94 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/177196376/08-12-26_-_Stars_in_der_Manege_-_Susan_Hoecke.mpg.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/177225102/08-12-26_-_Stars_in_der_Manege_-_Susan_Hoecke.mpg.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/177225120/08-12-26_-_Stars_in_der_Manege_-_Susan_Hoecke.mpg.crc

Die beiden Teile könnt ihr mit HJSplit wieder zusammenfügen. Die crc-Datei ist dazu da, um beim zusammenfügen zu überprüfen, ob es Fehler gab.












Video 2: Susan Hoecke beim Finale - 00:08 - DVB-Stream - 1024x576 (16:9) - 4,99 MB











Video 3: Susan Hoecke beim Finale - 00:02 - DVB-Stream - 1024x576 (16:9) - 1,74 MB

<B>Alle zwei Videos aus dem Finale in einem Zip-File (6,58 MB)</B>
http://rapidshare.com/files/177297410/08-12-26_-_Stars_in_der_Manege_-_Das_Finale_-_Susan_Hoecke.zip



Viel Spaß
Kumala


----------



## kicks (28 Dez. 2008)

Hammer Vids! Danke


----------



## spfc2002 (28 Dez. 2008)

Vielen dank!!!


----------



## armin (28 Dez. 2008)

sehr schön :thx:


----------



## Marius78pv4 (28 Dez. 2008)

:thumbupanke für diese Videos!:thumbup:


----------



## neo4856 (30 Dez. 2008)

Sie sieht einfach toll aus! Danke fürs Video


----------



## wager (30 Dez. 2008)

Danke kek


----------



## freak9999 (27 Juli 2010)

Super Video!
Toll danke für Susan.


----------



## SweetlittleRock'n'Roller (22 Aug. 2010)

Was für eine tolle und schöne Frau. Danke für die Bilder und Vids.


----------



## liebesusan (22 Aug. 2011)

Danke!!! Tolle Bilder...Susan ist Super Simpatische!!!!


----------



## Romo (12 Aug. 2012)

Kumala schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> anbei der - wie ich finde extrem heiße! - Auftritt von Susan Hoecke bei Stars in der Manege:
> 
> ...



Schöner Po auf den ein Bild zum reinbeißen.


----------



## tobi (13 Aug. 2012)

Ganz nett!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

